# Serta Lawyer



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Hi all, if anyone can recommend (or otherwise) a lawyer for property purchase in Serta or Cernache do Bonjardim please could you let me know. TIA.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

I had to laugh Smudges, when I first read your post I thought you were looking for a lawyer who specializes in Serta beds! I've been in the States too long.


----------

